# Looking for male and female pics of Lipochromis Mutumbi



## Craigthor (Jan 9, 2007)

Got a group of juvies and want to see the difference between teh 2. Mine are currently about 1 1/2" or so at the biggest.

Craig


----------



## patrickeriksson (May 26, 2007)

Hi Craig,

Congrats to your "Hunters" 

At 1.5 inches you might be able to single out some early developed males, but it's still too early to say for sure. The only difference you can expect to see at this size is that the males start to develop egg spots. Females anal fin is more yellow, they may eventually develop som tiny whiteish spots as well. Most likely no more than max 2. Males will get 2 or more, much bigger orange spots, slightly more pointed fins. Once they get bigger the males start to color up more, dark pelvic fins, yellow-green belly and red streaks in their anal and tail fin and also the soft end of the caudal fin, especially when it's spawning time (see pictures).

How many do you have? The male/female sex ratio in my bathes have been about 1/7 - 1/8 so you may not have that many males.

Females









Female, note the yellow anal fin









Male in spawning dress


----------



## Craigthor (Jan 9, 2007)

Patrick,

Thanks. I have 14 currently and getting another 15 of them from the breeder all he has left. I ma going to be setting up a bunch of tanks and start raising Vics in species only tanks. Here is what I have:

14 Hunters
20 Christmas Fulu
15 Dayglow (coming thursday)
Reverse Trio P. Nyer. Makobe Island
Getting a breeding group of Xys. Kyoga Flamebacks.
Getting some Hap. 44. with the next batch of Hunters.

Thanks again


----------

